# [VIDEO] How to Make Your Own Android App Using Publish5



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=publish5.revtv.android

Did you download my Android app?

Did you say, "I wish I had MY own app!" 

*Now you can.*


----------

